
Google Offers User Location Data to Health Officials Tackling Coronavirus - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-offers-user-location-data-to-health-officials-tackling-coronavirus-11585893602
======
merricksb
Canonical page already submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22766840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22766840)

------
casefields
Mirror: [http://archive.md/lRgcU](http://archive.md/lRgcU)

